# 15% off all LED s



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

How did you know that I've been looking for LED bulbs for the last two days? Thanks MM!

~S L A M~


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The LEDs on this website are the best! I got several sets in purple, red, and green years ago and I have yet to have any problems. Very pretty lighting. I think I may have a few pictures in my album.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I've ordered from these guys too. Smooth transactions, quick shipping.


----------

